# Urban Style Wallpaper by Dark Star



## Dark Star (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi
Its been days since I fiddle around with GIMP .. :hap2: So I thought of making a total new style.. I had seen lots of Grungy and Urban artwork on the net but all were PS xclusive.. Here is what I made in GIMP today..

*www.imgx.org/files/19759_gcjes/Urban%20Style%20Preview.png​
P.s : This is my first Urban Style wallpaper and I have made this w/o the use of any tuts 
*
Download WS Resolution Pack . : Urban Style by Dark Star.zip
*
Hope you will like iut..

Keep the comments and suggestions coming :hap2: 

Regards Darky


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 22, 2008)

Very good! 

/me replaces his Wizard's Book wallpaper with this one.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool one dude.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 22, 2008)

I like this wallpaper bud . Nice one .


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 22, 2008)

Few things the wallpaper is under GNU GPL v3 license.. For .xcf file please ping me  Will post a tutorial asap


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

cool...GIMP is powerful


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 22, 2008)

cooooooool  Like this one very much.. good job, shashwat


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2008)

That is some funky wallys....who are the characters? Pappu dance nahi sakta???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^ He and his gal perhaps...


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 22, 2008)

This one Very well done, just perfect!
I didn't find any mistake in it, even though i tried a lot


Thanks for your Nice wallie

changed my desktop background to this.
[edit]
oops, my PC does not have HDD, so i can't permanently change it
me on live CD now


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 22, 2008)

wow........cool, waiting for ur tuts Dark Start


----------



## Pat (Jul 23, 2008)

Top quality stuff mate


----------



## praka123 (Jul 23, 2008)

good job @shashwat - currently using this wallpapers


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 23, 2008)

@ darkstar, check the PM


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 23, 2008)

Done ! you don't need to ask me  Just put the name


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 23, 2008)

^ thank u. Its up now


----------

